# Nex X-Files Movie - IT LIVES!



## technomancer (Jul 18, 2007)

It looks like the X-Files may not be dead afterall. A new film is apparently scheduled to start production as early as November with a 2008 release 

http://www.eonline.com/news/article/index.jsp?uuid=2427dc52-0027-4a74-b66b-2668270b1890


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2007)

Holy shit awesome news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now get David and Gillian on board to ressurect the series!

Carter and Spotnitz on board too


----------



## Clydefrog (Jul 18, 2007)

After how they just flushed this show down the toilet with the last three seasons, I really find it hard to be enthused about the next movie.

I'll still see it, being a diehard X-Files fanboy.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh yes, Gillian Anderson. I'd like to drink her bath water.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 18, 2007)

That's awesome. I loved the series.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Oh yes, Gillian Anderson. I'd like to drink her bath water.


 
Uhh....yeah....she's hot lets leave it at that 


Also, the last three seasons didn't suck, I enjoyed every one of them, and the last episode was very well done IMO


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Uhh....yeah....she's hot lets leave it at that



Can I throw in I'd eat a mile of her shit just to see where it came from?  I got more where that came from


----------



## technomancer (Jul 18, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> After how they just flushed this show down the toilet with the last three seasons, I really find it hard to be enthused about the next movie.
> 
> I'll still see it, being a diehard X-Files fanboy.



Having rewatched them on DVD, the last seasons weren't THAT bad... I think the main problem was trying to deal with Duchovny more or less having left and Anderson threatening to do the same and the resulting plot fubars that ensued as a result.

Regardless a non-mythology story could kick ass as there are a LOT of great episodes in that vein...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 18, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Can I throw in I'd eat a mile of her shit just to see where it came from?  I got more where that came from




 

Thats some kind of paradox isnt it? How would you know it was hers you were corpophagocitizing? And if you DID know, then why would you bother? ;p


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Can I throw in I'd eat a mile of her shit just to see where it came from?  I got more where that came from



 anyways, did she ever do a photoshoot??? I nice one? 

Something that really sucks though, is The Cigarette Smoking Man is dead..



technomancer said:


> Having rewatched them on DVD, the last seasons weren't THAT bad... I think the main problem was trying to deal with Duchovny more or less having left and Anderson threatening to do the same and the resulting plot fubars that ensued as a result.
> 
> Regardless a non-mythology story could kick ass as there are a LOT of great episodes in that vein...



Doggett and Reyes were very solid and interesting characters, plus I'm a Robert Patrick fan and the girl who played Reyes is pretty fucking hot...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Thats some kind of paradox isnt it? How would you know it was hers you were corpophagocitizing? And if you DID know, then why would you bother? ;p




The same way dogs know, by scent.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The same way dogs know, by scent.



You'll first need a pair of panties...you know..to get the scent...

This is fucking weird, if Gillian was to stumble upon this....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> You'll first need a pair of panties...you know..to get the scent...



That can be arranged.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2007)

somebody please tag this "Gillians Panties"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> "Gillians Panties"


----------



## Thomas (Jul 18, 2007)

Season one and two were the best. 
I never had much interest in the newer episodes. It's either Mulder and Scully, or it ain't X-Files.


----------



## Naren (Jul 18, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Uhh....yeah....she's hot lets leave it at that
> 
> 
> Also, the last three seasons didn't suck, I enjoyed every one of them, and the last episode was very well done IMO



I wouldn't say the last 3 seasons sucked, but I would say that season 9 was a HUGE disappointment (the last episode COMPLETELY sucked) and season 8 was really going downhill. I actually thought season 7 was extremely well done.

I'm a hardcore X-files fan. I've seen every single episode of the TV series, seen the movie, and I think that this movie has great potential considering that they aren't touching on the conspiracy/mythology stuff.

Out of the 9 seasons, my favorite X-Files seasons were 1, 2, 5, and 6. I have seaons 2 and 6 on DVD and I've been thinking on buying season 1 since they have it for sale used at a used bookstore near where I work. The fact that it has Japanese subtitles is really tempting (because then my girlfriend can watch it with me. ).



high-eye said:


> Season one and two were the best.
> I never had much interest in the newer episodes. It's either Mulder and Scully, or it ain't X-Files.



That's one of the many many many reasons I hated season 9. Mulder IS the X-Files. He's the coolest character on the whole show and the main reason to watch any of it. His jokes, his paranoia, his wild conjectures and strangely accurate postulates...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2007)

Naren said:


> Mulder IS the X-Files. He's the coolest character on the whole show and the main reason to watch any of it.



Don't forget Gillian Anderson


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, we get it JJ, you are hot for Gillian Anderson.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2007)

Really? How could you tell?


----------



## Naren (Jul 18, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Don't forget Gillian Anderson



Well, I would agree that X-Files is Mulder AND Scully. But, with Mulder gone, it's not good anymore. Sure, Scully is still there, but without Mulder, there's just no point. 

My best friend used to have two posters of Gillian Anderson in his room. He has a thing for red-headed girls. One was a picture of her in a tight wetsuit with nothing on underneath and the zipper down to her belly button or so, showing lots of cleavage. Of course that was about 7-8 years ago...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2007)

Naren said:


> Well, I would agree that X-Files is Mulder AND Scully. But, with Mulder gone, it's not good anymore. Sure, Scully is still there, but without Mulder, there's just no point.
> 
> My best friend used to have two posters of Gillian Anderson in his room. He has a thing for red-headed girls. One was a picture of her in a tight wetsuit with nothing on underneath and the zipper down to her belly button or so, showing lots of cleavage. Of course that was about 7-8 years ago...



Man, I wouldn't mind seeing that! 

I personally loved Scullys character, it was strong enough for me to drive the series.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2007)

I want. I loved that show back in the day, and a hot red head carrying a gun made it all the better.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I want. I loved that show back in the day, and a hot red head carrying a gun made it all the better.





She got hotter too as the series went on. 


I have all of the seasons on DVD, and am working on getting the "Lone Gunman" spinoff and "Millenium" etc..... 



































I NEED MORE X FILES CHRIS CARTER YOU BITCH! AND DAVID! DAMNIT!!!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2007)

Whatever happened to Dave and Gillian after the X-Files? I think I saw Dave in a movie or 2, but I never saw Gillian in anything.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 18, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I personally loved Scullys character, it was strong enough for me to drive the series.


Scully was a perfect fit for Mulder. She was the skeptic who would always question his ideas and theories, whereas Mulder tended to be the blind believer. They were opposites, and that's one of the things that made the series interesting for me.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 18, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> She got hotter too as the series went on.
> 
> 
> I have all of the seasons on DVD, and am working on getting the "Lone Gunman" spinoff and "Millenium" etc.....
> ...



I actually already have ALL of that on DVD  



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Whatever happened to Dave and Gillian after the X-Files? I think I saw Dave in a movie or 2, but I never saw Gillian in anything.



She just hasn't been doing stuff most of us would watch 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000096/

As for Dave

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000141/


----------



## Clydefrog (Jul 18, 2007)

I think my favorite season of the X-Files was the one that they stopped taking the show seriously and turned it into a comedy -- there were a LOT of really good episodes there (both humor-wise and heart-wise).

At the time most fans hated that season, but I've tended to notice that as time has gone on, more people have warmed up to it.


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 19, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> After how they just flushed this show down the toilet with the last three seasons, I really find it hard to be enthused about the next movie.
> 
> I'll still see it, being a diehard X-Files fanboy.



signed - tho I did like the Smoking Gun spinoff


----------

